# saw my new car today



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Perfect options. Black, lowered slightly, black rims, polished lip, gold brakes, white signals. Very posh, no scent of 'import racer'.

Seth


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I like it Seth!


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

very nice


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn! That is one sweet looking car!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

god damn.. drool


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Hng.
That Zmobile was too dark imo... I'd get stabbed to death if I drove around in my town with one like that, they'd think I was in the Afghani mafia or something.

I prefere the 'lighter' styles, give it a blueish color, and I'd be drooling all over it!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

My dad loves it, 
He said he'd get one if only it wouldn't be stolen on the first night home.

Seth


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

sethwas said:


> My dad loves it,
> He said he'd get one if only it wouldn't be stolen on the first night home.
> 
> Seth


Try some of the Home Alone kid-tricks. Don't think heating the doorknob would do any good for your car though...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> My dad loves it,
> He said he'd get one if only it wouldn't be stolen on the first night home.
> 
> Seth


DEI 881 alarm with integrated GPS tracking. It's quite expensive, but you'll always know where your car is, supposedly within 30 feet or less. You can also perform any of the alarm-controlled functions remotely online from anywhere in the world - arm, disarm, start the car, roll up the windows, lock the doors, etc. etc.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Wow, thats one nice looking 350Z! :thumbup:


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Honest Bob said:


> Wow, thats one nice looking 350Z! :thumbup:


 Yeah, with a full G35c body conversion, plus the added backseat 

I like that...very sleek, and stealthy...:drool:


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Bah, they both look so similar at first glance... :thumbup:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's the winter version I saw 2 days ago:










Seth


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Those wheels are... unfortunate.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Here's the winter version I saw 2 days ago


Winter? Snow? Are you in Canada again?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
I went to MTL for new years.
But I'm in FL now again.

Seth


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

samo said:


> Those wheels are... unfortunate.


 True. Where are your deep dish 18's when you need em?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OH MAN, I jus love the G35C in Black, Why oh Why did I have to see it with those rims? Time to start a savings account


----------

